# nascar incar pay-per view



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Do either satellite providers carry nascar incar pay per view..or is this only availble on time warner cable?


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that is a digital cable exclusive.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Currently Nascar Incar is only available on digital cable via InDemand and I think BEV has it too.


----------



## tojohnso (Apr 2, 2003)

I had it when I subscribed to COX cable. In my opinion, it's neat to try out, but not something to keep. I found myself, and guests, falling asleep when watching and listening to one car. You have to switch between cars and especially the network broadcast to keep that from happening.


----------



## PeterB (Jul 25, 2002)

Yep..I bought it on BEV, even though every suggests not to when your in the US and have no phone line connected..

Its ok, but gets boring in a hurry. Unless you like Jr. (I don't) and you can hear him cursing up a storm when he does bad, but chances are your favorite driver isn't on that week..

Last week IIRC They had, 

Jr. (of course)
Mikey Waltrip (its not Daytona, he isnt going to win, why bother?)
Robby Gordon (he is on a lot, why?)
Ricky Rudd
Dale Jarret
& Mr. Stacker 2 (again, WHY?)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

So I would assume profanity is not bleeped out on the fly?


----------

